# solar panel seasonal angels



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

When I mention that I'm changing the angle of my solar panels someone always starts talking about statistics and percentages of angles.
And how if you had one more panel you would get the same amount of power without needing to change the angle of the panel.

Well I may not know much about statistics or angles but I do know a little bit about what a solar panel needs to work. I have done
a bunch of experiments just to see what works. When I was seeing if 280 watt panel would run a trolling motor I was sucking every 
ounce power I could out of that panel. And I discovered something the angle matters not just like 7% percent. I have no idea what percent but it was a lot. I could swing it up and down and see a real difference.

Below are two pictures one is of the trolling motor being tested and the other shows where I set my panels for the seasons.

Now the panel on the end is for winter and the next panel is for spring or fall the one closest is for summer.

In the summer the sun is high in the sky overhead and in the winter the sun sort of peaks over the mountain 
off in the distance for a few hours a day.

If I left the panels in the middle adjustment how much direct sunlight would I get in the winter?
Not much ,, I know I tried it just see. Bad idea

If I left the panels in the middle adjustment how much direct sunlight would I get in the summer?
Actually in the summer it will do OK on a really sunny day. But if it's a glumly day your not charging so good

Maybe someone reads to much maybe I don't read enough

This is seasonal settings 







and this is when I was running a 12volt trolling motor on a 280 watt panel
View attachment 81861

By the way on low speed it would charge the battery and run the motor.
On medium speed it was a brake even 
On high it would over take the power of the panel and drain the battery while running


----------

